# DVD Writer Lens Cleaner



## adorablesrini (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey guys i have been having some odd problems with my Sony DVD Writer DRU-A710(which i bought a year ago).I think its the lens which is giving problems.I was thinkin to clean it using a DVD-Cleaner DVD.Will that work for a Writer? If not suggest me some good ideas??

Thanks


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 22, 2006)

it will work...go ahead


----------



## phatratt (Feb 22, 2006)

do u work in a dusty environment??If yes,then buy one it will cost around 60-100 bucks.


----------



## adorablesrini (Feb 23, 2006)

actually i am so apprehensive because earlier my CD Writer got screwed up because i cleaned it with a standard CD Lens cleaner.It messed with some thing and i started getting some error "power caliberation error".So thats y i was not so sure.Is there a special cleaning DVD for Writers?


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Feb 23, 2006)

If I use my wife's perfume to clean off the dust from the CD/DVD tray will there be any problem?

I ran out of spirit once...oh and what about using alcohol (booze)?


----------



## Gunner (Feb 23, 2006)

You can use sprays, but it depends on the alcohol content. Too much of anything is not good. What's the problem you're facing with your DVD writer anyway ?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 23, 2006)

U shud try cleaning the lens if u know how to do it.
and for some other ideas u cud try upgrading the firmware of ur DVD-Writer.


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys,

No problem. Just wished to know about the spirits that can be used to clean off the dust on the CD tray.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Feb 24, 2006)

Simple_Graduate said:
			
		

> If I use my wife's perfume to clean off the dust from the CD/DVD tray will there be any problem?
> 
> I ran out of spirit once...oh and what about using alcohol (booze)?


Don't do that. It may cause some problem.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Feb 24, 2006)

adorablesrini said:
			
		

> actually i am so apprehensive because earlier my CD Writer got screwed up because i cleaned it with a standard CD Lens cleaner.It messed with some thing and i started getting some error "power caliberation error".So thats y i was not so sure.Is there a special cleaning DVD for Writers?


Don't use any ordinary lence cleaner,which provides some liquides with it. Buy a good lence cleaner with soft brush on the disk to remove the dusts.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Feb 24, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> You can use sprays, but it depends on the alcohol content. Too much of anything is not good. What's the problem you're facing with your DVD writer anyway ?


The liquid contains only alcohol[100% pure] will work. Any other mixure such as deo etc. will damage.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Feb 24, 2006)

Simple_Graduate said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> No problem. Just wished to know about the spirits that can be used to clean off the dust on the CD tray.


You can clean the tray.


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Feb 26, 2006)

adorablesrini said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have been having some odd problems with my Sony DVD Writer DRU-A710(which i bought a year ago).I think its the lens which is giving problems.I was thinkin to clean it using a DVD-Cleaner DVD.Will that work for a Writer? If not suggest me some good ideas??
> 
> Thanks



Hi, in also incidently have same writer, and is not working now at all, i used some cd lens cleaner-- chinese make and my writer is screwed up. also try upgrading the firmware version, the default is 1.0a but there is advancement for 1.0b or maybe new one might have come.

Dont worry its not only your drive, many resellers have told me this version has had serious problems, so the whole series is having the problem. 
 Poor Guys all the owners who got defective pieces of this!!!!1


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 9, 2006)

can anyone please tell me how to upgrade the firmware of my DVD Writer that is SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A. Currently it displays YYS3 in Nero Info Tool. I'm I using the latest version?


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 9, 2006)

@priya u can check manufacturers website


----------



## mohit sharma (Mar 9, 2006)

> * adrable writes ::
> *
> i started getting some error "power caliberation error"


 
 i also get same error on nero sometime ago , can anyone tell me what is *"power caliberation error" * ??


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 9, 2006)

mohit sharma said:
			
		

> > * adrable writes ::
> > *
> > i started getting some error "power caliberation error"
> 
> ...



that error occurs when the media has worn out.


----------

